

Misconstruing Salary with Professional Advancement - cmbaus
http://baus.net/misconstruing-salary/

======
foxbarrington
Goes nicely with the advice to keep your burn rate low so that you can more
easily take advantage of opportunities that don't pay as much (upfront at
least).

